# Alarm went off and my 88 z31 2+2 wont start



## gantt123 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so here is the run down......

Car was parked for a few days at my parents *calipers locked on rear end* well someone got into my car -Alarm started to blow like it should have- and so they unhook the (+) postive post on my battery for like a week.. i come home hook the (+) back and now the car wont turn over.. now my car HAS NEVER had a problem starting nothing even close to it.... at this point it dont Click or even try to do anything once i try... i even pulled the passanger side seat unhooked the alarm ... went around to all the doors locked and unlocked tryin to arm and disarm the system.. any more ideas from any Z drivers around here would be nice... live in teh country and well a tow bill of this kind is outta the Question.. plzzz help


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

there are a few things to check. when you turn on your key i'm guessing that you get power to your dash ect. if so leave the key in the run position and use a screwdriver on the starter relay to cross the small terminal with the big terminal (the one that hooks to your battery) you may have to unplug the wire on the small one so you can get to it. that will engage the starter. crossing the two big terminals will not work on our cars. it will not engage the bendix. you will just hear the starter turn but it will not engage the flywheel. if this does not do it I would suspect your alarm system. unhooking the alarm box wont work because i believe it sends power to you fuel pump. if this starts the car and it runs fine I would suspect your ignition switch. that is what my problem was. I installed a momentary switch that I hooked to the small terminal on the starter relay. you still have to have the key for the car to run but i start it with that switch. hopes this helps.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

reconnect battery.
use key in driver door to unlock to deactivate alarm.


----------

